# Pentagon admits drone strike didn't kill isis-k it killed 10 civilians!



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

So, this isn't really a surprise to those of us who can read the signs. First the name of the "target" was never released and very little details were given. Other Presidents who attacked targets freely released the names and details of their strikes.

Now the big question. Who will be held responsible? There are good soldiers who have accidently shot innocent civilians in the process of combat who were dishonorably discharged and/or sent to jail. Our Government classifies what happened as a war crime. ALL those involved with the approval of this botched strike needs to be held accountable.

I as a proud AMERICAN am disgusted by this and all the cover-up and shading happening over this. The hasty drone strike was simply a way to divert attention from the 13 U.S. military personal being killed so as a response without confirmation we killed 10 non-combatant civilians (mostly children). 

I see a strong need as preppers to dig in and get very prepared. We all know that survivalist and prepper sites are targets of Government snooping so, I'm sure many of the conversations here have been flagged for review but in all honesty our Country is in trouble. From the inside and out. 

Overflowing borders with THOUSANDS flowing in daily unchecked, Most allied Countries have openly said that America can not be relied upon in a military event, other Countries that were put in check for nuclear programs are now going full steam ahead building rockets and other WMD's, Let's not forget Covid and the unrest that that's causing across America. I am just thankful that BLM has calmed down and fell in place. Their followers must know by now that their own leaders as well as Biden used them for their own gain then left them to flap in the breeze, Defund the police? not a great idea but it's starting to happen so let's see what happens LMAO, Hundreds of murders across America monthly and if you follow the real numbers they are mostly black on black. So, if anyone can honestly say we are in a good place in the world has both eyes closed.

I can say that if the Government blows off the murder of 11 civilians then we as a Nation need to be ashamed and I for one hope those responsible are brought to justice. No matter how many and how far up the chain it goes.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would have been right with you--that is, until housing in Madison has been offered to dozens of refugees this week.

It's not that I wish these people to be put out to starve. It's simply that Madison, Wisconsin and its liberals would sell off every military plane on the tarmac to feed donuts to the sick, lame and lazy. In fact, a TV employee here even counted all of the newbies and reported the number.

I'm not sure who these people really are, although I suspect it is an amalgamation foreign soldiers and displaced foreign civilians. If anyone has any detailed info I'd like to hear about it. We get one or two days' reports and then nothing further appears.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

I agree that lots of the refugees are not people that we would feel safe knowing their history.

If you really think about it, how many "refugees" are in this country right now unvetted is crazy. Some of the people at the border that have been caught are cartel members with murder and rape charges. With that said how many has not been caught?

Anyone who has been in the military and has been to that region (Afghanistan, Iraqi) knows that one day they will shake your hand and thank you for helping them and the next be feeding info to the Taliban and isis. 

It really is hard to NOT classify anyone over there as "innocent". They have had to side with whomever provided the right protections, food, medicine, etc for them to survive, Many of the military age males have been known to fight against the US but change side when they need too, so in reality their true loyalty is to themselves and not any certain person or group helping them at the moment.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Biden administration tried to divert attention away from the mess they had made in Afghanistan.
Unfortunately for that family, who were aid workers, someone acted on very faulty intelligence.
All in a big hurry to make Biden look good.
Civilian casualties in war are a sad part of things. But this was plain malfeasance.
Even CNN is reporting on this.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Charlie Kirk

@charliekirk11
·
32m

Imagine being so desperate for a political victory that you drone strike 7 children and claim you’d killed top level terrorists.

Thank God the “adults are back in the room.”


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another fine job by our POS in the oval office.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Well, the fact is that we killed a lot of innocent people/children.*

Here's a strange aspect of our militant concepts. As I pulled up today's writings I also saw an advertisement for a silencer. Now, I understand that most of today's silencers are usually dubbed for target ranges or training. No one likes to blast a few hundred rounds with or without hearing protection. Our silencers are not marketed (now) for an assassinator's work, that is, unless you like to watch old shoot 'em ups.

My point is simple. There are lots of inventions that just make target shooting to be fun. And I doubt there are very many snobs who pack silencers just in case they get an assassin's job. I am sure a lot of innocents paid a very severe price. But that's not why I carry defensive devices. I just want to get home in one piecce.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It is a shame when innocent get killed...BUT if you look at how we won WWII it would make leftist heads spin

We blew up dams and destroyed whole towns
Fire bombed cities to make sure we got the factories
Leveled buildings to protect our guys

kill bad guys is messy work...from time to time..we have to say SORRY and move on


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*kill bad guys is messy work...from time to time..we have to say SORRY and move on*

It's funny how we make divisions among those who we judge as "bad guys" and the devious paper hangers who just envision their privileges, not dripping a single drop of blood.

The idea of "bad guys" is simply a porous branding to the brain-dead crowds we dislike.

Now, I believe "messy work" requires a stiletto. Implying the "oral presentation" is simply a disruption. No one is killed or even maligned since no bandages are needed.

I think the better implication derides from palpable angry sweat...


----------

